# **** Dope Heads ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess since weed was O.K.'ed in Colorado the operators of CDOW must have been puff'in on the stuff.

As some of y'all know--- CDOW has been push'in for a fee increase--- so whats new?.

Whats new is the do or die and blackmail tactics they put to the public for their price hike. Their intent was to increase fines and license fees by "50%" ( someone musta done a bunch of puff'in to think they could get that through.lol) but the Republicans in the Senate Finance Committee killed it.

Folks need to keep a watchful eye on their state DOW's--- wildlife is big money to these bunny boys, and, like all the other government outfits---they think they're entitled to as much of the hunters money as it takes to do their jobs in style and comfort. Lets see--- they need trucks, computers, cameras, trailers, radios, 4 wheelers, high dollar red/blue lights to show their the boss in the field, snow machines, phones----> and the list goes on--- all to protect a $30.00 deer.

Perhaps if the agency might lose the threats and ask for realistic increases while offering to cut some waste, they might see more success in the next session.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

a gov agency that cuts waste???

such a thing does not,has not and will not ever exist.

here in idaho they claimed to put a price lock on licenses, so long as you buy one every year. miss a year and price goes up.

then ,in same year ,they added a 5 dollar fee that everyone must pay when buying a license to go to access yes.

is that not the same as raising the cost of license in the first place?lol.

guess they thought this up with the new math.

don't really mind the increase,just hate the games they play.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont get me started on Arizona Game & Fish, they keep my blood boiling and all the letters I have sent them is probably why I dont get drawn much anymore, lol but its not really funny !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Same no matter where you live.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, they feel that need to increase the cost of our licenses while our hunting opportunities decrease. They really need to be able to have new trucks every year that I hardly see out in the woods, but they sure like to sport them around in town.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't begrudge them the trucks. I think they should have reliable rigs to drive when out in the boonies.

it just irritates me when they try to sneak an increase by all while telling you they are saving you money.

would rather they just raise the damn cost instead of acting like we are all idiots and don't know they are doing it anyhow.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup in Michigan where I live we have cwd now and the dnr has brand new trucks with lift gates on them to pickup roadkill off and hwy in the hot zone money well spent boys


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't blame them for a new truck either, I would if I could, but I've been driving the same truck for ten years and mine has probably been in the woods more than there's has. Wouldn't bother me as much if I would see their truck in the hills instead of main street in town. It used to be the opposite, I got to know several of the wildlife officers by being checked by them in the field and had a good relationship with them.
I don't know, just my opinion, but I haven't been impressed with the way things have progressed since our governor merged the division of wildlife with the state parks.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

heck ,I 've been driving mine for 19 years. and don't really want a new one or I would have a new one.

I suspect they spend a lot more time in the woods then any of us know.

could they manage ,our money better ? YES.

BUT I LOOK AT LAW ENFORCEMENT IN SAME LIGHT AS MILITARY, IF, we're gonna have them ,we should equip them , the best we can.

is it better to pay a payment on a new one or have them drive an old beater that ,they have to spend thousands on every few months for maintenance?not to mention the down time of having it in shop.

just wondering,everyone complains about the new trucks but does anyone even know what percent of the budget goes to such things?

I ask only because I do not know.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say, is I agree with Ruger and I will ad the ones I have encountered nowadays dont know sh!t !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I don't know, just my opinion, but I haven't been impressed with the way things have progressed since our governor merged the division of wildlife with the state parks.


I agree Ruger, I attend regular meetings of the Commission at the Denver headquarters and there are usually about double the number of tree huggers to the number of sportsmen at these meeting giving way to our current state of the CPW's condition. Just bring up the topic of bringing back trapping with steel traps and people just loose the minds. Both times I've done this, the complete pandemonium that ensued was beyond belief.

Yes, the State of Colorado's wildlife department is fully controlled by the mind set of "feel good" people. With our so called Governor being term limited and not coming back maybe we can have some change at the State level with a more conservative leader. So hard to get anything in this State done now because of the massive amount of money the pot industry is pumping into the State's coffers. It's VERY hard for me to believe we have any of the State's departments lacking funds with this vast CASH resource. (Stepping down off my soapbox now)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The problem starts when your state changes their name from the department of game and fish to anything with the words wildlife and or conservation in it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well said Mike--- stay up there on that soapbox.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Well said Mike--- stay up there on that soapbox.
> 
> awprint:


Doing all I can right now, wish I had more free time.......


----------

